
Is India an over-ventured market? - sajithpai
Most B2C startups in India find themselves unable to expand beyond 20-30m real users. The effective size of the affluent consumer segment in India comes to 30m real users and perhaps 100m audiences. This is the size and income level of a Mexico. But when you look at VC investments, India is 22x that of a Mexico. What gives?<p>Why is India such an over-ventured market? What are the consequences of that? And how can startups build for the next billion users in India. I explore in my post - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@sajithpai&#x2F;india2-english-tax-and-building-for-the-next-billion-users-198701f0a7a6
======
known
97% people in India are poor by global standards
[http://idronline.org/addressing-inequality-in-
india/](http://idronline.org/addressing-inequality-in-india/)

